# Clavier/Souris sans fils Imac sous Windows 7



## diamond-toy (23 Septembre 2009)

Voilà, comme signalé dans l'intitulé, je viens de recevoir mon imac et j'ai donc installé Seven tant qu'à faire. Seulement soucis, le clavier et la souris sans fils mac que j'ai commandé par la même occasion ne fonctionne pas. Ils ont fonctionné durant 5min pendant l'installation (la souris le clavier je ne sais pas). Donc finir l'installation de Seven sans clavier/souris m'a obliger d'aller chercher ma bonne vieille souris sans fils et tout finir avec un clavier virtuel.

J'ai essayé de desinstaller/réinstaller bootcamp. Mais a part changer le clavier virtuel et mettre les drivers du reste, ça ne change pas pour le clavier et la souris.
Quand je les ajoute en bluetooth, pour le clavier ça semble fonctionner mais le clavier disparait aussitot ajouter, quant à la souris ça ne fonctionne pas du tout.

Quelqu'un aurait déjà eu le problème, ou justement pas eu le problème avec le même matériel ?

Merci


----------



## Link1993 (24 Octobre 2009)

Ba, ma souris marche, assez bizarrement : elle se met en veille toute seul au bout de 10 seconde environ..... :s  Je te donne la manip a faire pour ajouter la souris quand meme, pour le clavier ça doit etre pareil.

Dans la barre des taches, click sur le logo bluetooth, puis choisis ajouter un peripherique. Normalement, il fait un scan. Ensuite fais un click droit sur la souris et choisis propriété. Une fenetre apparait. Va dans l'onglet service, puis coche le service HID, c'est bo ta souris marche. Fais de meme pour le clavier. (je n'en ai pas, je prefere le complet avec les port USB)


----------



## ToxiK13 (21 Janvier 2010)

J'ai le même problème sur Seven avec la Magic Mouse et le clavier bluetooth de Apple.

Ca marche au démarrage pendant quelques secondes/minutes, puis si je laisse un peu en inactivité ni le clavier ni la souris ne se réactive...


----------



## ToxiK13 (26 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

finalement une fois les mise à jour AppleSoftware réalisées sur Seven les problèmes ont disparus.


----------



## Medina75005 (17 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis tout nouveau sur le forum bien qu'il me soit arrivé de vous lire à de nombreuses reprises afin de résoudre des problèmes. Seulement, cette fois-ci, je suis confronté à un problème très contraignant que je n'arrive pas à résoudre, ce qui explique en partie le fait d'avoir sauté le pas en m'inscrivant.

Voilà, pour faire un rapide résumé de la situation, je dispose du dernier iMac sur lequel j'ai  installé Windows 8 via Boot Camp, il y a quelques jours. Et jusqu'ici, tout allait parfaitement bien. Tous les drivers s'étaient bien installés, la souris (bluetooth) et le clavier (filaire) marchaient. En somme, tout était fonctionnel et je naviguais sans aucune difficulté. 

Sauf que. Il y a trois jours, j'ai troqué mon clavier filaire pour le clavier bluetooth. Je l'ai branché pour la première fois il y a une heure et il marchait parfaitement (R.A.S. sous l'OS X). Naturellement, j'ai également voulu le tester sur Windows 8. Je redémarre donc l'iMac afin de booter sur Windows 8. J'arrive sur la page de présentation, comme d'habitude, et au moment d'entrer mon mot de passe, c'est le drame : le clavier ne fonctionne pas. 

Alors à quoi cela peut-il être dû ? Le clavier filaire marchait parfaitement sous Windows 8, tout comme la souris bluetooth. D'autre part, tous les drivers sont opérationnels. J'imagine donc que le problème ne peut venir que du clavier bluetooth et/ou de l'absence d'une MAJ de celui-ci, non ? 

Une chose me parait tout de même assez étrange. Comment ce fait-il que mon clavier bluetooth ne soit pas détecté alors que je n'ai jamais rencontré de souci avec ma souris (elle aussi bluetooth), qui a toujours marchée impeccablement sur le bureau OS X comme le bureau Windows 8 ? Autre inconvénient : lors de l'installation de Windows 8, le champ "mot de passe" était obligatoire. Dans le cas présent, cela est problématique car sinon j'aurais pu accéder au bureau simplement à l'aide de la souris et aller configurer le clavier dans la rubrique bluetooth. 

Merci par avance de vos réponses et bonne fin d'après-midi.

Ps : je n'ai pas de second clavier sur moi, sinon vous vous doutez bien que je m'en serais servi pour rentrer sur le bureau Windows 8 et configurer le clavier.


----------

